# Speechless...



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm at a loss for words. Sam you are the MAN! I can't believe I got Nubbed.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Fortune cookies! Tasty!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Another Sam hit! Awesome!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great hit!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

Dem Nubs Are Blowin Up !!!...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

He is tearing some folks up!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

the bombs are landing...sit back watch the destruction....sweeeet


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:WOW


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yet another sweet hit!! WTG Sam!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Cliff, you just got Nubbed out! WTG Sam!


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Sweet hit!!! Way to go Sam....


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice nub hit.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I had the opportunity to meet Sam last week. he told me about the bombs and even named a few of the victims. I am glad to see damage starting to hit.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow great hit


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Carnage...absolute carnage!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good hit!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Once again! Incredible hit!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nubs are flying today!!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

looks like sam is playing asteroids with nubs, i like it nice hit


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

must be nice to own a cigar biz...you get to write off gifts like these!!!

seriously, excellent BOTL generosity here!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nubtastic.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

That is awesome Sam has lost it!! hitting people with whole boxes


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

This just shows you the type of character Sam has. Way to go! That is awesome!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW!! Thats a great hit.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Again, that is some nice work. It speaks to the type of guy Sam is.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Now that's a hit that makes a statement!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Ha-Ha, Sam is the Man!!


----------



## ByrneBrew (Jun 12, 2008)

WOW....

Just WOW!!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Wideboy (May 9, 2008)

Great hits. Amazing generosity!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

More carpet bombing

Man we have serious artilliary warehouses at work


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Hit........Dammm Sam is out of control


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

The nubs are flying all over,that is awesome...


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

this is great! haha


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Second great "NUB" hit I see!! But what are those little "tubes" in the middle? :huh:


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Awesome hits by Sam!


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

amateurke said:


> Second great "NUB" hit I see!! But what are those little "tubes" in the middle? :huh:


Those 3 tubes contain cigar matches.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

tekhnu said:


> Those 3 tubes contain cigar matches.


I find out myself Cliff!! I saw in the other "NUB hits", but thanks, brother!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Youre all nubbed out!!!!!!


----------

